# Microsoft Entourage error message....



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2005)

I continually get error message 17099

TEMPFAIL destination not valid within DNS

This happens when I am sending a mass email to 95 recipients. We have checked with the broadband company, the email addresses seem good....looking for some suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Greetings! Curious, did you install any software or make any other changes before this happened, or has this been a recurring problem w/o anything being done on your behalf?

If the former, try the following:
1. Run Apple's Disk Utility to repair disk permissions [ie: Applications, Utilities, Disk Utility] {recommend doing this after EACH AND EVERY time s/w is installed }.
2. Run it. Click upon "Repair Disk Permissions".

Not always effective, but can help solve some goofiness... 

Also, might check out: http://www.entourage.mvps.org/

Lastly, http://outlookerrors.webhop.net/ claims that this error 1709, at least for outlook (which entourage link above claims are similar error codes), is:


> This error occurs in both Outlook Express and Entourage when the message being sent is too large to be accommodated by the outgoing mail server. The upper bounds for acceptable message sizes are set on the mail server itself, not by the individual user. If possible try to break apart or compress the attachment(s) before sending the mail again. If you need to send large attachments on a frequent basis, you may need to consider using a different e-mail provider that supports a larger maximum message size.


So, w/ that said, do you get this same error, etc. when sending out smaller-sized mass mailings and/or to just singular email accounts?


----------

